# guida per scheda video [risolto]

## albatros

Salve a tutti,

ho cercato nella documentazione una guida che illustrasse come modificare le impostazioni riguardo la scheda video; quelle che ho trovato si riferiscono però a schede nvidia o ati. 

Sto installando gentoo su di un sistema con una xabre 330; tuttavia dopo aver installato kde ho notato che la risoluzione del monitor è decisamente scarsa (non arrivo oltre a 640*480) :Shocked: 

C'è una guida dove posso capire come procedere per modificare tutte le impostazioni o i driver delle componenti hw e, in particolare, della scheda video?

Grazie a tutti.Last edited by albatros on Wed Aug 24, 2005 11:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *albatros wrote:*   

> Sto installando gentoo su di un sistema con una xabre 330; tuttavia dopo aver installato kde ho notato che la risoluzione del monitor è decisamente scarsa (non arrivo oltre a 640*480) 

 

Prova con il driver "vesa". Non é il massimo della velocità ma dovrebbe funzionare.

Comuqnue da una breve ricerca della keyword "Xabre" nel forum risulta che il tuo driver dovrebbe essere il "sis"  :Wink: 

Guarda se questo link ti aiuta...

----------

## silian87

Non riesco ancora a capire come mai ste SiS danno tutti sti problemi (a me compreso), bah!  :Sad: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Non riesco ancora a capire come mai ste SiS danno tutti sti problemi (a me compreso), bah! 

 

 *albatros wrote:*   

> Sto installando gentoo su di un sistema con una xabre 330; tuttavia 

 

la SiS non sviluppa nessun driver ufficiale per Linux.

Qui trovate il sito dei driver ufficiali per linux non sviluppati dal produttore, ma da un developer indipendente.

Qui trovate il forum di supporto per i problemi

p.s.: se ne era giÃ  parlato abbondantemente a riguardo in altri thread del forum italiano, una ricerca prima di postare non guasta mai  :Wink: 

----------

## albatros

Grazie, 

purtroppo da 3 ore circa linux sta compilando  :Rolling Eyes: 

Appena finisce provo le nuove soluzioni che mi avete inviato...

grazie mille! :Razz: 

----------

## albatros

ho installato i nuovi driver dopo qualche casino dovuto all'inesperienza sembrano funzionare... 

Tuttavia la massima risoluzione applicabile e' rimasta la stessa... forse è un problema di monitor  :Confused: 

Probabilmente inizierò a smanettare con i file di configurazione di kde  :Wink: 

Grazie del vostro aiuto!

----------

## Kernel78

 *albatros wrote:*   

> ho installato i nuovi driver dopo qualche casino dovuto all'inesperienza sembrano funzionare... 
> 
> Tuttavia la massima risoluzione applicabile e' rimasta la stessa... forse è un problema di monitor 
> 
> Probabilmente inizierò a smanettare con i file di configurazione di kde 
> ...

 

Dovresti essere sicuro che la tua configurazione X sia corretta.

Se nel file di configurazione di X è impostata una risoluzione di 640x480 puoi mettere mano ai driver e al kernel quanto vuoi ma la risoluzione resterà a 640x480 ...

----------

## albatros

In effetti sto provando in questo momento proprio a configurare al meglio X.conf come da

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

vedrem..

----------

## albatros

Ok +o- tutto è risolto con la modifica del conf c'è ancora qualcosa che forse si deve sistemare cmq ci siamo grazie a tutti

----------

## funkoolow

salve, sto provando a far funzionare l'accelerazione hw del mio serveraccio che monta una sis 630/730 onboard. seguendo questa guida sono arrivato ad emergere sembra correttamente il pacchetto x11-drm, configurando opportunamente il mio kernel 2.6.13-r3. il punto è che, pur arrivando a far partire il server x, al momento di testare il funzionamento con glxgears, mi viene restituito questo errore:

```
[sis_alloc.c:154]: Failed to allocate Z buffer
```

il comando glxinfo mi dice che è tutto ok:

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

direct rendering: Yes
```

unico dubbio che ho: non sono sicuro che il mio chipset sia incluso nel pacchetto x11-drm e che abbia bisogno di usare il cvs:

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/SiS

http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/SiS300?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardwareChipset

ecco l'output di lspci:

```
lspci | grep VGA

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31)

```

in sostanza, il mio chipset è o non è SiS300? forse è questo il punto..... 

grazie a tutti intanto  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

per molti chipset sis, il dri non è supportato.

per il mio portatile, ad esempio, ciccia.

consulta la bibbia

----------

## funkoolow

uhm, ero già arrivato ad aver a che fare con quel sito.. seguendo questo post su un altro forum, sono arrivato alla stessa identica conclusione del tipo dell'ultim messaggio: mi si apre una finestrella nera senza niente, ma dietro in terminale mi vengono restituiti valori, tipo 128fps etc etc... come se di per sè l'accelerazione andasse e fosse misurata ma non si agganciasse sulla finestrella in video

 :Shocked: 

----------

## makoomba

a quanto mi ricordo, il supporto al dri è limitato ai chipset <=300

pare sia anche una ciofeca immonda.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> a quanto mi ricordo, il supporto al dri ï¿½ limitato ai chipset <=300
> 
> pare sia anche una ciofeca immonda.

 

vediamo di non fare disinformazione, il driver SIS300 Ã¨ pienamente supportato, compresa l'accellerazione hardware opengl, infatti se avessi avuto la pazienza di leggerti il link giÃ  proposto: http://www.winischhofer.at/linuxsisvga.shtml avresti scoperto che non solo Ã¨ pienamente supportato, ma ha giÃ  il supporto EXA per Xorg 0.7 (e funziona egregiamente sul mio notebook!!)

 *funkoolow wrote:*   

> mi si apre una finestrella nera senza niente, ma dietro in terminale mi vengono restituiti valori, tipo 128fps etc etc... come se di per sï¿½ l'accelerazione andasse e fosse misurata ma non si agganciasse sulla finestrella in video

 

nella sezione download del link sopra citato trovi la patch al tuo problema e come applicarla... 

leggere la documentazione non fa male  :Wink: 

pensate un po, c'Ã¨ pure un bellissimo forum di supporto: http://www.winischhofer.at/sisforum/

anche fare una ricerca prima di postare non fa male  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

[MOD]Fatto il merge del topic di funkoolow con questo[/MOD]

Per favore cerchiamo prima di postare.

P.S.: grazie a DarkAngel76 che mi ha gentilmente segnalato un poco di thread che riguardavano l'argomento "schede video SIS".

----------

## funkoolow

ringrazio anche io che sono riuscito a risolvere, le patch di quel buon messere mi hanno sistemato il problema. grazie a tutti delle sempre utili dritte  :Smile: 

----------

